# Wisconsin fisherman looking for a fishing partner with a boat



## FishInWI (Apr 14, 2008)

Experienced fisherman wondering if anyone would have extra room on boat. Willing to chip in for gas or provide refreshments. Will be in area for week of 4/19.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

What kind of fishing are you looking to do?


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I may have room During the week if weather permits.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Watch the Need a ride/Need a crew section.


----------

